# New guidelines due to contaminated fish



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I know these guidelines err on the side of caution, but this is pretty scary.

_The state recommends eating only one meal of weakfish from the bay per month.

The state has also revised its advisories for bluefish, recommending *only one meal per year of fish over 14 inches in length or one meal per month for fish under that length*._

Rest of article


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Wow!!!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im sorry to hear that flea...


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

One meal year of Bluefish over 14" ?? WOW!!!


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

what about the croaker in the bay


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Kinda saw it coming........*

You know I have always wondered since that Oil spill in the delaware river not too long ago. We saw alot of those tar balls wash up on our beaches. I wonder how that has affected the fish population also.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

One thing to consider is that when testing for the levels of contaminants they grind up the entire fish into a puree. We all know that many not good for us stuff is concentrated in tissue not normally consumed or removed from the meat before consuming, i.e.; lateral line.

All those advisories are a worst case scenario allowing for the highest level of contaminants measured.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

is the advisory different for fish caught in the ocean?


----------

